# Leaving 6 month pup in crate during the day



## LLviz (Nov 27, 2020)

Hi
Looking for some advice regarding leaving our 6 month old girl in her crate during the day whilst we go out.
She sleeps well in her crate at night with no issues. She is generally quite a settled girl who loves napping and will sleep in her crate happily when we are in the house. 
We had been making progress (although very slowly) regarding increasing the time she tolerated being left for but couldn’t seem to tolerate past 1.5 hours ish. 
However, for roughly the past week she seems to be going through a phase of not tolerating being left at all. We put her in her crate by saying “bed”, she runs in, we treat her, put her blanket on her and potter about the house not giving her direct attention until she settles then we leave (we don’t make a big deal about leaving her). We have been doing this as normal and despite her being settled when we leave she has been barking and crying every time we have came home for the past week, even if it is only for 20 minutes she’s left for
Does anyone know why this may be? and advice as to what we can do?
We make sure she has been to the toilet before we leave and has toys to chew.

Also - for future reference does anyone have any advice regarding how we can gradually increase the amount of time she will tolerate being left for? 

Any advice would be massively appreciated☺


----------



## Huggytree (Apr 21, 2020)

My 1.5 year old boy goes to work with me. He sits in my plumbing van. I do take him out to go pee at noon but he never goes. He has some room to move around and watch people walk by. He’s fine with it. 

Locked in a cage all day w limited space to move for a high energy breed that likes to sleep stretched out? I wouldn’t do it personally. But people have to work. Can you bring your dog to work ?

Vizslas are a very hyper breed. If you could come home for lunch and run him
For 30 minutes I’d feel better about him being locked up


----------



## LLviz (Nov 27, 2020)

Huggytree said:


> My 1.5 year old boy goes to work with me. He sits in my plumbing van. I do take him out to go pee at noon but he never goes. He has some room to move around and watch people walk by. He’s fine with it.
> 
> Locked in a cage all day w limited space to move for a high energy breed that likes to sleep stretched out? I wouldn’t do it personally. But people have to work. Can you bring your dog to work ?
> 
> ...


There’s a few things you must have presumed without me saying above. I am not planning on locking her in her crate all day, though when she is in her crate she certainly has enough space to sleep stretched out. I am aware they are a hyper breed. I do however wish to be able to leave her for 1.5 hours plus from time to time.
I work in a hospital so unfortunately that isn’t an option. 
I do plan on running with her in future but not at 6 months old.
thanks!


----------



## Huggytree (Apr 21, 2020)

1.5 hours Is nothing. I wouldn’t worry about anything. I wouldn’t worry what she will tolerate. I’d crate and forget about it. She will adapt. 1.5 hours is such a small amount of time


----------



## Frida010 (Apr 24, 2020)

I have my V crated for at least 2H daily just because she rests better inside than outside her crate. And when she is well rested, she is very easy going. I do exercise her before.

I don’t think V’s are the dogs to leave alone in a crate for more than 4H on a daily base.


----------



## LLviz (Nov 27, 2020)

Frida010 said:


> I have my V crated for at least 2H daily just because she rests better inside than outside her crate. And when she is well rested, she is very easy going. I do exercise her before.
> 
> I don’t think V’s are the dogs to leave alone in a crate for more than 4H on a daily base.


Yes our girl rests better in hers too (normally). We left her for 2 hours today and she was very settled and calm on our return!
I agree with that, we don’t plan on leaving her for long periods or regularly just trying to get her used to some time alone for times when we do need to leave her for a short while.


----------



## samdora7 (Jun 13, 2019)

Our boy is now just over 1.5 year and while he was really easy to crate (and potty) train, I’ve noticed that he’d need to be in the right “state of mind” before going to his crate. 

I know it’s not always possible, but I’d always try to plan at least half an hour of relaxing time before leaving the house. My routine used to be walk - play/train - pee - cuddle - pee - crate. The amount of time spent on each step varied as he grew older. 

Hope this helps


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## LLviz (Nov 27, 2020)

samdora7 said:


> Our boy is now just over 1.5 year and while he was really easy to crate (and potty) train, I’ve noticed that he’d need to be in the right “state of mind” before going to his crate.
> 
> I know it’s not always possible, but I’d always try to plan at least half an hour of relaxing time before leaving the house. My routine used to be walk - play/train - pee - cuddle - pee - crate. The amount of time spent on each step varied as he grew older.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that! That’s definitely worth trying and being more mindful regarding her frame of mind before encouraging her into her crate!


----------

